# Trek Soho S rear brake internal routing



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

I bought a used Trek Soho S that I've been using as a fixie for the past months. I've decided to install a rear brake in conjunction with my front one. I bought the cable and housing. I asked the guy at the bike store and he said I should put the housing with the cable through the internal routing. This seems odd. Shouldn't just the cable without the housing go through the frame?


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Depends on whether or not it has stops/plugs. It's probably easier to just run housing through the top tube.


----------

